# Sunny just ate a lemon seed !



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Can someone pleeeease confirm with me (like as soon as you can?) that lemon seeds are not toxic for tiels? (I know they can't have apple seeds or avocado) I'm making oat bran muffins so I squeezed lemon juice from fresh lemons. When I looked up, I realized Sunny ate the entire inside of a lemon seed, leaving only the empty seed shell.  Please tell me I don't need to rush Sunny to the vet now, otherwise I am so XXXXed. :wacko:


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

You should take Sunny to the vet. Lemon seeds contain a small amount of the main ingredient in Aspirin, which is toxic to birds.  Good luck!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes lemon seeds are toxic. Maybe phone the vet and ask their advice as he only ate the one seed? Good luck!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Birdtricks says it's safe.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay just talked to the vet's office. I told them that Sunny is perfectly fine at the moment---no symptoms of an upset stomach or any discomfort in any way. She's bratty as usual, hopping around like she owns the place, preening, ripping keys out of my laptop keyboard...so the vet also does not think it is a big deal. I had to quickly put all my lemons away because she wanted to go help herself to another lemon seed!  I also checked the Cockatiel Cottage website and it says there that lemon seeds is one of those seeds that can "make your bird sick" only so I'm not worried. 

Thanks to everyone who responded. My oat bran muffins are baking in the oven right now and now I can go back to having a relaxed Sunday reserved for baking treats for my friends and colleagues. I bought this mini donut-maker gadget at Walmart yesterday and am dying to try it out this afternoon.

Phoenix: Actually Sunny is a girl.  I thought she was a he for the first year or so, and then I was in denial even when someone pointed out to me that he was a she because of the bars on her tail because I could not bring myself to make the gender switch. :lol: It wasn't until Sunny laid her first egg that I realized I had no choice but come to terms with the fact that Sunnybee is a GIRL. 

Thank you again for your input.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

If Sunny starts vomiting take her straight to the vet. If she's fine and some internet sources say the seeds are non-toxic, she should be okay.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Charvicki. It is now night time and Sunny continues to be fine so I think she'll be okay. She made ME want to vomit from the stress! I swear, another 2 of my hairs have turned white today from her little stunt. I was so stressed that a lot of those mini donuts I made ended up in MY stomach instead.  They were yummy though.


----------

